# Happy ending for 2 Oscars



## Jerabu (Jan 14, 2010)

As some of you may know (I have not been on in a while) I had 2 large Oscars in my 46 gallon bowfront - bad choice. I was hoping tax season would bring me enough money to get them a 100gallon stock tank - it didn't. So I put up a Craigslist ad asking for applicants for my two Oscars. After two weeks (and about 15 responses that were nowhere near close to adequate) They ended up going to a 1/4 acre pond that had a few other Oscars and cichlids in it. It's a heated spring fed pond in S. Florida. The guy feeds all the fish daily (in addition to occasionally adding hundreds of feeder crawfish to the pond), and even goes swimming and snorkeling with them. It took less than an hour for the tiger Oscar to pair up with another one from his pond. Though I would share some pics of the Oscars and their new home.


----------



## gypsity (May 19, 2010)

wow, if there ever was a fish-y heaven I believe thats where they would go! Beautiful home for your fish. Congrats on finding it.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Wicked nice find.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

wow beautiful pond


----------



## Jerabu (Jan 14, 2010)

I got lucky, being able to find such a great place for them (and the fish got luckiest of all!)


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Aww, that is such great news. Im glad it turned out the way it did. Looks like they will have a fantastic life.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, that's an amazing looking pond. You must be so happy knowing they're going to have such great lives


----------



## Erotik (Jul 11, 2010)

Um, I think I need to move to Florida. ;]


----------

